# Not a project to brag about



## John TV (Sep 14, 2017)

So just laughing at myself because I really suck at this machining stuff but it is so much fun, I just keep smiling. Finally got a cheap qctp for my old Logan lathe and needed to machine the t-nut. No problem, if I had to I could just file the thing to shape ( probably should have done this, might have been  better looking and faster).  Measured and laid out accurate lines got out the palmgren style milling attachment my father in law made for the lathe. Then I promptly got schooled by making every possible mistake learning to use this tool. I learned a lot, didn't break anything but there is not a square corner or accurate cut anywhere on the t-nut. Luckily nothing was critical and it does work but I'm quite sure it would have earned a D in middle school shop class. I'm finding out that not only does this hobby keep you broke it also keeps you humble. Still smiling in Minnesota!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John TV (Sep 14, 2017)

John TV said:


> So just laughing at myself because I really suck at this machining stuff but it is so much fun, I just keep smiling. Finally got a cheap qctp for my old Logan lathe and needed to machine the t-nut. No problem, if I had to I could just file the thing to shape ( probably should have done this, might have been  better looking and faster).  Measured and laid out accurate lines got out the palmgren style milling attachment my father in law made for the lathe. Then I promptly got schooled by making every possible mistake learning to use this tool. I learned a lot, didn't break anything but there is not a square corner or accurate cut anywhere on the t-nut. Luckily nothing was critical and it does work but I'm quite sure it would have earned a D in middle school shop class. I'm finding out that not only does this hobby keep you broke it also keeps you humble. Still smiling in Minnesota!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 14, 2017)

John TV said:


> I'm finding out that not only does this hobby keep you broke it also keeps you humble.


Indeed, but don't ever let anyone know it!


----------



## Old junk (Sep 14, 2017)

You gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette.enjoy the hobby and the next project will be better.keep smiling


----------



## tweinke (Sep 14, 2017)

John TV said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We all have to learn somehow, the t nut functions and may not be pretty but I'm sure you learned a few things along the way so you should consider that a success. Remake the part now that you know what not to do next time. Take a look at my byline and also remember as I do " We all have to learn somehow and gain the skills we seek by trying"  Keep trying, ask questions here because that's why this forum exists. Oh and by the way in my book you get an A for effort, style points for trying!


----------



## tweinke (Sep 14, 2017)

Last post by a complete newbie !!!!


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 14, 2017)

Bwhahaha I feel your pain John!!!! I was making a couple simple L brackets on my mill this evening and shot one out of the vice like a rocket... "well the escalated quickly"


----------



## Aukai (Sep 15, 2017)

As a paramedic one of the mottoes to live by is "experience is something you get right after you needed it". I am truly looking forward to learning this craft, but I am well aware I will look like a dummy trying. Ya gotta keep trying....
Another truism...from hot rods to tools, when I die "I hope my wife does not sell everything for the price I told her it cost"


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 15, 2017)

Ha!  When I machined down the t-nut for my QCTP I think I needed to machine off 1/4" on each side.  And I used my Palmgren milling attachment.  I did the first side and it came out well.  Then for some reason I took 3/8" off the other side.  Actually I know the reason:  brain fart.

But, as you say, it worked.  And I've gotten better.  I still make enough mistakes to keep me humble though.


----------



## Dave Paine (Sep 15, 2017)

We are seeing the red X.  This thread should help you to post the pictures from Tapatalk so we can see them.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-to-insert-photos-into-posts.56371/


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 15, 2017)

There is not 1 machinist alive who hasn't made at least one mistake in his time machining. If someone says they never made a mistake then they are lying or have a really really bad memory. And most of us learn from those mistakes. ( notice I said Most )


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 15, 2017)

I just got halfway into making a perfect left-handed thread but needed a right-handed one LOL it's all good
Mark S.


----------



## owl (Sep 15, 2017)

Just call the first one an experimental prototype.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 15, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> There is not 1 machinist alive who hasn't made at least one mistake in his time machining. If someone says they never made a mistake then they are lying or have a really really bad memory. And most of us learn from those mistakes. ( notice I said Most )


The only people who have never made a mistake are those who have never done anything, which is a mistake in itself...


----------



## brino (Sep 15, 2017)

You learned a great deal........................in my book that IS a success!
Everything you try won't work but if you walk away with more knowledge then you are winning.

Also, your attitude is fantastic.

Be safe and keep having fun!
-brino


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 15, 2017)

Edisen said he tried a thousand times to make the light bulb . When he finally made it work he said I now know a thousand ways of not making a light bulb. Well it's close enough, the meaning was keep trying till you get it right . His biggest accomplishments were never right the first time. One learns by there mistakes more ,Then they learn by doing and watching someone else . Hands on doing the work yourself is rewarding when your happy with the product you make. Just try to obey all SAFTEY rules. Ask for help and guidance we here are all willing .


----------



## richl (Sep 15, 2017)

Looks better than my 1st one
So I made another, and another till I made something that was at least acceptable.

I still waiste more material than I should but I get better and better at setting up and measuring, and work holding, and using the right cutters, and setting the best speeds and feed rates,  and reading directions, and planning order of operations.... you got it, lots of stuff to remember each cut and project 

Have fun
Rich


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 15, 2017)

Edison, not Einstein!


----------



## ELHEAD (Sep 15, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Einstein said he tried a thousand times to make the light bulb .


Or maybe it was Edison. Anyway there is no time lost if something is learned. One of my first projects was a T-nut . Definitely not perfect but is still being used without being updated. Hopefully our mistakes become fewer as we mature at this hobby. Keep it up.
Dave


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 15, 2017)

ELHEAD said:


> Or maybe it was Edison. Anyway there is no time lost if something is learned. One of my first projects was a T-nut . Definitely not perfect but is still being used without being updated. Hopefully our mistakes become fewer as we mature at this hobby. Keep it up.
> Dave


Dah started with a e didn't it. That's what happens when you watch robin hood on tcm and mess on here. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Funny tho as I wrote it I new something wasn't right. Thanks guys


----------



## dulltool17 (Sep 15, 2017)

Two things to remember:

Form follows function.

Success is merely a series of well-disguised screw-ups.


----------



## ELHEAD (Sep 15, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Dah started with a e didn't it. That's what happens when you watch robin hood on tcm and mess on here. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Funny tho as I wrote it I new something wasn't right. Thanks guys


We never know what we are going to get with auto-complete these days. Somewhere I read that auto-complete is our #1 enemy.
Dave


----------



## brino (Sep 15, 2017)

ELHEAD said:


> Somewhere I read that auto-complete is our #1 enemy.



Shouldn't that be auto-correct is our number one enema? 

-brino


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 15, 2017)

It fits the T slot and holds the tool post tight. Then it is fine.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 15, 2017)

I find that if I draw the part and fill in the dimensions after that part is done. I never make a bad part.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 15, 2017)

I just don't write anything down, and use the TLAR method (that looks about right.)


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 16, 2017)

That's funny when I just whip out a part without thinking about it it comes out great, then when I really sit down and focus on making a part something 
always seems to go wromg-  
M


----------



## dlane (Sep 16, 2017)

When making multiple parts the last one seems to always mess up


----------



## richl (Sep 16, 2017)

One of the worst things I find is I will be doing a multi step part, be more than a few hours into it (ye, I'm slow), I start getting too confident, and a little too sloppy, and the part slips outta the jig... if not completely ruined, it requires almost starting from the beginning... than the endless planning and thinking on how to make better jigs for holding more complex parts....

I'm hoping a couple more years of playing around and I'll be beyond this point

Rich


----------



## homebrewed (Sep 17, 2017)

The first project on my mill was to make a pair of vise hold down clamps.  I made the first one just fine and moved on to the second one, thinking "piece of cake".  Everything went well -- I thought-- until I tried using the hold downs.  I discovered I had milled the wrong side on the second one!  I learned something that day so all was not lost:  if you stop working on something and then get back to it a few days later, review exactly where you were then and what needs to be done next.  Twice.  Or more.  Don't assume anything, you could be wrong.  Been there, done that (and probably will be there again).


----------



## Whyemier (Sep 17, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> There is not 1 machinist alive who hasn't made at least one mistake in his time machining. If someone says they never made a mistake then they are lying or have a really really bad memory. And most of us learn from those mistakes. ( notice I said Most )



Uh...just one?


----------



## bfd (Oct 16, 2017)

did it work then it was perfect. I not it was just practice. that steel is cheap. do it again bill


----------

